# Kel Tec PMR30???



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Not a fan of Kel Tec(Crap Tec) but I am a .22mag fan and own several rifles and a few pistols! Anybody have a PMR30 or shot one, any issues etc,, wanting to know before I have buyers remorse! Thanks PFF:thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I want one and have been looking for about 6 months. They are hard to come by for a realistic price. The gun isnt worth (to me atleast) $500+ people are trying to hock them for.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I want one and have been looking for about 6 months. They are hard to come by for a realistic price. The gun isnt worth (to me atleast) $500+ people are trying to hock them for.


$500.00? That's crazy, I saw them two months ago(give or take) on www.cheaperthandirt.com, and they were less than $325.00. Good luck, I do love the 22 mag. I want to get a small semi for wife and one for me, just can't find any...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was reading a review just a couple of days ago. It said they are great guns but just about impossible to find right now.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> $500.00? That's crazy, I saw them two months ago(give or take) on www.cheaperthandirt.com, and they were less than $325.00. Good luck, I do love the 22 mag. I want to get a small semi for wife and one for me, just can't find any...


They are listed alot of places for the MSRP for right around $300. Problem is they have been on backorder for like a year or something around that. Not many places have the gun in stock for MSRP.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Just like every cool KelTec. I want an RFB so badly, but people want outrageous prices for them as well as the KSG


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have found the same everyone is on a wait for them...maybe I will just stick with the trusty ole Single Six for my .22 mag pistol!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> I want one and have been looking for about 6 months. They are hard to come by for a realistic price. The gun isnt worth (to me atleast) $500+ people are trying to hock them for.


They had one at the Mobile, AL gun show last weekend, but wanted $575 for it... That's why it sat there all day.

I have seen one here and there at gun shows in Pensacola - Milton and they sell for $415 which is retail (Keltec Website) and they sell within an hour.

Good luck... I gave up a while ago trying to get one. Moved on to other things.

http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/pistols/pmr-30/


...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd love to have one. In 5 years or so when they've caught up to their sales I'll probably buy one for the MSRP or less. I won't pay $500 for any 22.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 13, 2012)

If you already know, that "Keltec" is as you say CRAP, then why even consider such a weapon?

I have had very unfavorable times with at least 4 Keltec pistols in the 9mm caliber. I would not wish one of those Keltec's on my worst enemy.


----------

